# READ if you need help paying for fertility meds!!



## holdontohope

Hello! 

Just thought I would share in case anyone else needs financial assistance with there medication like I did. Medication is SO expensive!

I applied for the Compassionate Care Program threw Fertility Life Lines on Friday last week. This program provides free medications for IVF cycles based on household income, IVF costs, debt that you will be in from IVF, medical debt that you have already acquired for infertility. 

Today I got a call that I was approved! :happydance:

My medication ended up totaling $4,500 dollars!

As of today... I now owe $170!!:happydance:

If anyone would like any information on the program or what all I submitted when I applied, just let me know! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for this information. :flower: My DR's office just told me about this today because I am getting ready to do an IVF & ICSI cycle for the month of November. Did they happen to mention what the criteria was to be eligible to qualify for the assistance to help pay for the medications?


----------



## want2beamamma

is this in the states only, or certain provinces?


----------



## wannabeprego

want2beamamma said:


> is this in the states only, or certain provinces?

I am in the USA but I dont know if this can be used outside of the USA or not?? I wish I could be of more help. :shrug:


----------



## holdontohope

Here is the website:

https://www.gonal-fcares.com/financialAssistance/compassionateCare.jsp

You have to be a US citizen and provide proof of birth certificate.


----------



## holdontohope

wanna- I was told that it is not just based on income. It is based on medical bills and how much money you have already spent on your journey. I was also told that they take into consideration how much debt you are going to be in with doing IVF. 

My mom and I live together. So I also had to submit her taxes, pay stubs and information as well as mine. 

I use walmart pharmacy, so I was able to print out and show that I have already paid over 3,000 in medications for endometriosis over the last 2 years. I also copied some of my medical bills from my 3 surgeries and attached those. My endo specialist is out of town, so I noted how much gas/hotels/food/time of work. 

My last step was I wrote a 3 page letter on my medical history and why IVF is my only option. I wanted to explain my journey so far and everything I have been through. Basically why I deserved the medication. My FS thinks the letter was a BIG bonus for me! 

Any more questions just ask!! :)


----------



## MoBaby

I applied for this after paying cash for 2 IVF rounds, including meds, and she asked me household income and immediately said that I should not apply b/c I would not qualify on that alone (we dont make that much either). Never let me even get into debt from IVF, how much I spent, other household debt (I have excessive student loans!) etc. I just wanted some savings and they would not even help there :( 

I am so glad you were approved!! Wish they would help more, like those of us who pay cash and go through multiple failed rounds. And let us explain our stories/situations before just ruling us out based on income.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the info ladies. :flower: Do you girls know if the income restriction is under 100k a year?? That is what I have heard from doing google searches and reading about it on the web???


----------



## MoBaby

Yes, this is what the lady told me....If you make over that then she said dont bother filling out the forms because it will automatically be rejected
She didnt give me the exact number though.


----------



## holdontohope

MoBaby said:


> I applied for this after paying cash for 2 IVF rounds, including meds, and she asked me household income and immediately said that I should not apply b/c I would not qualify on that alone (we dont make that much either). Never let me even get into debt from IVF, how much I spent, other household debt (I have excessive student loans!) etc. I just wanted some savings and they would not even help there :(
> 
> I am so glad you were approved!! Wish they would help more, like those of us who pay cash and go through multiple failed rounds. And let us explain our stories/situations before just ruling us out based on income.

I am so sorry that they didn't approve you :( 

It is interesting that you say she asked you household income over the phone. I was never asked that questions when I first called, or when I had my pre-screening call :shrug: I was more worried about being denied because I am single and using a donor and even though I am confident with my decision, it is still frowned upon by some people. 

I also heard that they give priority to women who have no children and to IVF first cycles. I am not sure why their reasoning though...


----------



## holdontohope

wannabeprego said:


> Thanks for the info ladies. :flower: Do you girls know if the income restriction is under 100k a year?? That is what I have heard from doing google searches and reading about it on the web???


I also read about the 100k a year thing... But I don't think that is entirely true. 

My clinic told me of a girl who was similar in some ways to my situation.. She was 36, single and using a donor. She made around 70k a year and they denied her. 

People only have an assumption of what they go by.. But if you ask them about the income restriction amount, they wont give a number. 

That is why I think the letter is a big part of their decision!! Spend time on your letter :hugs: I heard they really do spend time reading them.. When are you submitting your application?


----------



## MegnJoe

Anyone pass this onto Stucki?


----------



## holdontohope

MegnJoe said:


> Anyone pass this onto Stucki?


I am sorry, I don't know who she is :flower:

But I will find her and pass on the info if you would like?


----------



## MegnJoe

Her full name is stuckinoki :) u can for sure find her in the pregnancy test section I believe her thread is on page one still :)


----------



## holdontohope

MegnJoe said:


> Her full name is stuckinoki :) u can for sure find her in the pregnancy test section I believe her thread is on page one still :)

:thumbup: I will go look now!


----------



## MegnJoe

Thank u!!


----------



## MoBaby

I know when I called the ladies first question was what is you and your DH yearly income. I told her and she said the application would not be approved based on income alone. I tried to explain all the $$ I had spent on their products but it didnt matter :(


----------



## wannabeprego

@Holdontohope, How long from when you sent in your application did it take for them to approve you? The lady I spoke to on the phone about the program said it took about 2 weeks to be approved. Does that sound about right?

I dont know if I can wait for the approval based on my cycle because i could miss out on being able to do it for November and end up having it pushed back to my December cycle, for something that is not guaranteed. :shrug:


----------



## holdontohope

wannabeprego said:


> @Holdontohope, How long from when you sent in your application did it take for them to approve you? The lady I spoke to on the phone about the program said it took about 2 weeks to be approved. Does that sound about right?
> 
> I dont know if I can wait for the approval based on my cycle because i could miss out on being able to do it for November and end up having it pushed back to my December cycle, for something that is not guaranteed. :shrug:

I sent in my application on a Friday and I got the call on Wed that I was approved. I was not told 2 weeks.. I was told 72 hours. Since I submitted it on a Friday and they are closed on the weekend, the 72 hours was about perfect from what I was told. Have you done your pre-screening appt already? Are you speaking directly with fertility life lines? Just curious :)


----------



## wannabeprego

holdontohope said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> @Holdontohope, How long from when you sent in your application did it take for them to approve you? The lady I spoke to on the phone about the program said it took about 2 weeks to be approved. Does that sound about right?
> 
> I dont know if I can wait for the approval based on my cycle because i could miss out on being able to do it for November and end up having it pushed back to my December cycle, for something that is not guaranteed. :shrug:
> 
> I sent in my application on a Friday and I got the call on Wed that I was approved. I was not told 2 weeks.. I was told 72 hours. Since I submitted it on a Friday and they are closed on the weekend, the 72 hours was about perfect from what I was told. Have you done your pre-screening appt already? Are you speaking directly with fertility life lines? Just curious :)Click to expand...

Thanks for the info hun. I did the initial pre screen process today. Tomorrow they are supposed to be calling me with the application and more detailed info for the next steps. I am wondering if she is in a different department than the people that will be calling me back tomorrow. :shrug:

Based on the turn around time that you had it looks like I could get approval for he Gonal F drugs in time to make my November cycle. Fingers crossed it takes me 72 hours for approval as well!!!:thumbup:


----------



## holdontohope

wannabeprego said:


> holdontohope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> @Holdontohope, How long from when you sent in your application did it take for them to approve you? The lady I spoke to on the phone about the program said it took about 2 weeks to be approved. Does that sound about right?
> 
> I dont know if I can wait for the approval based on my cycle because i could miss out on being able to do it for November and end up having it pushed back to my December cycle, for something that is not guaranteed. :shrug:
> 
> I sent in my application on a Friday and I got the call on Wed that I was approved. I was not told 2 weeks.. I was told 72 hours. Since I submitted it on a Friday and they are closed on the weekend, the 72 hours was about perfect from what I was told. Have you done your pre-screening appt already? Are you speaking directly with fertility life lines? Just curious :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info hun. I did the initial pre screen process today. Tomorrow they are supposed to be calling me with the application and more detailed info for the next steps. I am wondering if she is in a different department than the people that will be calling me back tomorrow. :shrug:
> 
> Based on the turn around time that you had it looks like I could get approval for he Gonal F drugs in time to make my November cycle. Fingers crossed it takes me 72 hours for approval as well!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I will keep my fingers crossed for you!! :flower:

My whole process seems to be slightly different then yours, I am not sure why:hugs: My FS gave me the application and then I had to call fertility life lines for my pre screen. 

GOOD LUCK!! Keep me updated :hugs:


----------

